# Frozen Few 2009 Rules



## Unity (Dec 16, 2008)

The committee has virtually met and the rules for the 2nd Annual Frozen Few virtual competition are ready. Same as last year with a little clarification based on last year's feedback. 

Be sure to register by December 29. Send a PM to wittdog and he'll give you his snail mail address so you can send him the registration fee -- cheap! and at the very least, you'll get a coveted Frozen Few t-shirt! 



			
				The Frozen Few Committee said:
			
		

> *Frozen Few Rules*
> 
> This is a fun virtual winter bbq competition. It is primarily for those of us who cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be automatically entered in the "Southern Comfort" category. Softies from Southern climates are encouraged to enter, but they will not be eligible for Grand Champion – Northern guys make the rules.
> 
> ...


--John


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I think it's just plain Horse Crap that I am not a judge...this is MY house! 

Griff, please let me know when you would like to come on the radio show to be quizzed on this competition and to be ridiculed by my rapists wit!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 16, 2008)

how the hell did I get roped into being a judge?

NOBODY ASKED ME!

Last year I judged and all I got was a lousy t-shirt.



That said, I accept.


----------



## Tony M (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info, Unity.

PM sent to wittdog!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 16, 2008)

Two judges from the South and one from the Left Coast, not a north'ner among 'em. huh? :roll:


----------



## Griff (Dec 16, 2008)

We figured southern guys and Californians could never win anyway, speaking climatewise only.


----------



## Finney (Dec 16, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> We figured southern guys and Californians could never win anyway, speaking climatewise only.



It was cold enough today.  :?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm entering just so JB can drool.

Come on temp drop!

Does wind chill facter in on this, or straight up thermo reading???


----------



## Griff (Dec 16, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you can get lucky again.



			
				ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Does wind chill facter in on this, or straight up thermo reading???


Actual thermometer.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 16, 2008)

Crap

It will probably be 70 here


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok here is the updated prize list. The last day to enter and get a FF Tshirt is Dec 29th. Right now we have more prizes then entries so if you want to toss your hat into the mix contact me with a PM.

Overall Champ will come out of either the Artic Survivor or Northern Vacation Cat
A prestigious Alaskan Law firm is once again donating the trophy this year as well.


· "Arctic Survivor": Butts, Brisket, Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 




· "Northern Vacation": Ribs or anything else with a midrange cooking time. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 

· "Southern Comfort": Chicken and other quick cooking stuff, and anything cooked at temps above 32°.
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 



Random Prize Drawings
(3) Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413

(8) Sausage Making Kits

(2) Sets  of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 

1 Paradise Gift Box Donated by Helen Paradise 

(3) 11oz bottles of hawg rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html

2 Jerky Guns 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... rodID=1736 

A yet to be determined amount of Roc City Rib Fest Tshirts have been donated by GoodSmoke BBQ


Once again Smokilicous http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home has agreed to sponsor the frozen few I’ll be finding out soon what they are donating to the prize pool.


Swamp Sauce, and SmokinRub are also donating prizes


----------



## honcho (Dec 28, 2008)

1st thing I've got to say;  is thanks to all that worked to put this on,  thanks for your time on the phone and internet,, you folks are the winners we're only the contestants THANK YOU          
 I cooked an x-mas eve for the family, and as everybody knows you got time to think,  thats one of the things I love about bbq,  got my plan all set n ready to go on what I'm Q-in and how, now all I got to do is pray of snow, it was 62 f degrees last night @ 11:12 pm n all the snow is gone
       best of luck to all n be safe in the new yeak  Karen n Honcho


----------

